# Help! my baby chickens wont stop pecking each other!



## elijah122008 (May 30, 2013)

I recently acquired 7 babies around 6 weeks old and have only had them home for a few hours but they wont stop pecking each other! so far i have had to seperate them all except for two pairs. a couple have started bleeding. i havent owned chickens since i was a child so im back at it fairly new.. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Make sure you have a large enough area, plenty of food and water, and if someone is bleeding remove it till it's no longer bleeding or the others will peck at it.


----------



## elijah122008 (May 30, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Make sure you have a large enough area, plenty of food and water, and if someone is bleeding remove it till it's no longer bleeding or the others will peck at it.


Ive been able to separate them all to where they won't be harmed while they are healing but I'm worried they will continue even after I reunite them all. They have plenty of food and water so I'm wondering if its something else causing it..


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Make sure you have a large enough area, plenty of food and water, and if someone is bleeding remove it till it's no longer bleeding or the others will peck at it.


Yep, separate them until healed! once they see blood they will not stop! My poor young chicken got pecked to death  chickens are brutal to each other.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

stress will cause them to peck eachother...

Too crowded
not enough food/ water
too hot or stuffy...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Which breed?? Meat breeds are TERRIBLE for pecking.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We've had issues with some of the laying breeds being bullies too. Seems like the poorer the layer they are, the more they like to pick. 

Once they're older, you can trim their beaks making them less pointy/hurty to others.


----------

